# Pregnant female GSD @ 47 days not hardly showing



## braunsk9 (May 7, 2010)

I have a 2 year old GSD female first litter. She had an AI on day 13 and 15 along with Progesterone testing she should be around 47 days. I have noticed a little development in her mammary glands. She is not eating very good. I have to bribe her with chicken. She has been raised on raw food and loves it but since she has been bred she only will eat it once in a while. I did a ultra sound on day 30 and we saw 7 pups at that time. Then we did another one to check the development of the puppies and we only found 2 maybe 3. Which I would think that because she is not that big for a dog that is almost in her 7th week. If I was to do an x-ray what time would be the best. I hope that she is not going threw a phantom pregnancy... Any suggestion would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I would advise against an Xray. I don't like the idea of putting a pregnant bitch through that unnecessarily. Xrays are normally done near the end of the pregnancies to check the rough size and positions for bitches likely needing a C section. Not a common occurance in GSDs. I would have another ultrasound again. Seeing 7 the first time then 3 the next time it is likely that she has absorbed the 4 that were absent on the second scan. It could be possible that she has absorbed the rest which is why she is no longer showing, or she may be left with only one puppy. 
If I was in this position I would want her rescanning again. If only to rule out a singleton.


----------



## braunsk9 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I will have a scan done on her tomorrow. She ate really good tonight. It seems to me in the morning she has an upset stomach so doesn't care for her food but she will eat eggs and cottage cheese.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Please let me know how you get on. I love to hear of puppies


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I would advise against an Xray. I don't like the idea of putting a pregnant bitch through that unnecessarily. Xrays are normally done near the end of the pregnancies to check the rough size and positions for bitches likely needing a C section. Not a common occurance in GSDs. I would have another ultrasound again. Seeing 7 the first time then 3 the next time it is likely that she has absorbed the 4 that were absent on the second scan. It could be possible that she has absorbed the rest which is why she is no longer showing, or she may be left with only one puppy.
> If I was in this position I would want her rescanning again. If only to rule out a singleton.


agree here and our girl molly went through this positive first scan started to develop nicely then about 10 days before due she started to slim down, go off her food not want to do anything, second scan no pups, shed absorbed the whole litter and then went on to have a terrible phantom pregnancy 

i hope your girl is ok through this xx


----------



## braunsk9 (May 7, 2010)

Thank you so much for the encouragement....I will post as soon as I see the scan tomorrow...:thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

arr.... good luck


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

will be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## braunsk9 (May 7, 2010)

Hi All

 I don't have very good news to pass on. We did the ultrasound and it is confirmed she absorbed them all. 

Does anybody have any suggestions on why and what to do next time we go to breed her?

Thank you all for being supportive on this.

Tammy


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

braunsk9 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I don't have very good news to pass on. We did the ultrasound and it is confirmed she absorbed them all.
> 
> ...


Oh i am so sorry to hear that :frown: big hugs to you and her  xx

I wouldn't like to advise, Tanya is the best person to answer.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh gosh i know exactly how you are feeling

when we found out molly had absorbed a few suggestions were 

that we may have mated her too late in her cycle and not enough of the right hormones around long enough to secure the pregnancy

stress but molly wasnt at all stressed but this can be a factor

injury like blow to the stomach

bitch and stud not compatible

or just natures may of not allowing non viable pups to be born

im so sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Just out of curiosity is there any reason why you had AI - could you not get a natural mating.


----------



## braunsk9 (May 7, 2010)

This male has tried to breed natural but he is big boned boy and gets tired and hot quicker than my shorter coated males. He is a plush coat GSD. I had a sperm analysis done a couple of months ago with my reproduction vet and she said that his sperm was fine. I told her about how he breeds and she commented that he may not just have the libido that other dogs have. He has a very laid back personality. Don't get me wrong when the females come in heat, he drives you out of the house


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh - I'm assuming then that you're not in the UK.

It was just a thought that is may be that if she has difficulty getting mated it may be nature's way of saying it isn't to be - I've seen this before. But as you say it is the stud that is the problem, then it shouldn't be that. It may be worth considering another stud next time?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Next time I'd try a weeks worth of antibiotics before mating to, so the day she comes into season. I'd also try the Canine Herpes Vaccine as this has major links with those trying to get their bitch in whelp.

Is she a particular stressy bitch? This is probably the main cause. I'd also recommend trying a different stud. A.I is fine providing the AIer is very careful with the inseminating. It might be that the two dogs aren't compatible in producing healthy pups which is why she absorbed the whole litter.

So sorry. I know what its like and its so disappointing. Fingers crossed for next time.

Cut back on her protein and general food intake now and up her exercise to try and gt her out of a phantom.


----------



## braunsk9 (May 7, 2010)

Thank you all for the good information you gave me. I am going to put her on antibiotics before she is bred the next time. I may have the vet do a culture to see if there is anything hanging around. She only gained 3 lbs with this so she actually looks good. I do think that maybe she was under some stress with this breeding. 

I have another male that I will breed her with, he produced a litter of 7, 6 months ago. The male that I bred her with has one puppy on the ground that is why I had his sperm checked and according to the vet specialist everything is fine, but the you begin to wonder, even though she was pregnant was something wrong with the sperm and that's why she reabsorbed? 

I have my own scanner and love it. I just scanned a friend of mines collie and she is in whelp. It was good to see that after bad news for me. I do live in the southeast in the US. We don't have to many vets with ultrasound machines and if they do they charge way to much!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

braunsk9 said:


> Thank you all for the good information you gave me. I am going to put her on antibiotics before she is bred the next time. I may have the vet do a culture to see if there is anything hanging around. She only gained 3 lbs with this so she actually looks good. I do think that maybe she was under some stress with this breeding.
> 
> I have another male that I will breed her with, he produced a litter of 7, 6 months ago. The male that I bred her with has one puppy on the ground that is why I had his sperm checked and according to the vet specialist everything is fine, but the you begin to wonder, even though she was pregnant was something wrong with the sperm and that's why she reabsorbed?
> 
> I have my own scanner and love it. I just scanned a friend of mines collie and she is in whelp. It was good to see that after bad news for me. I do live in the southeast in the US. We don't have to many vets with ultrasound machines and if they do they charge way to much!!


Not necessarily something wrong with the sperm, but something wrong with the chemical combination.

What scanner do you have?


----------



## braunsk9 (May 7, 2010)

I have a sonnace 1500. It is a human scanner


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks, I'm looking for a scanner. I want to start doing my own :thumbup:


----------



## braunsk9 (May 7, 2010)

do you know about this scanner DRAMINSKI DogScan | Dog breeds, Dog breeding for dog breeders, Breeding Your Dog


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, I had seen it but it is more than I was hoping to spend. Was looking for something on ebay or something a little cheaper


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I would like to get one too but thats a lot of £ to spend


----------



## braunsk9 (May 7, 2010)

That would probably be the best way to find one that won't break the bank


----------



## braunsk9 (May 7, 2010)

I have another female that will be coming in heat in june. I will be breeding her to the same male. Any suggestions. This female has had puppies before. I guess I am just gun shy since I just lost this last litter.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

There is no reason why it shouldn't work with you other bitch, but I'd recommend the Canine Herpes Vaccine and anti bios for a week beforehand, just incase it is the stud that has the virus.


----------



## braunsk9 (May 7, 2010)

Thank you for the advice...I'll keep you posted on the breeding.
:thumbup:


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

I mated my bitch, she seemed to be showing all the signs of pregnancy...then we noticed a green discharge, she saw the vet same day and she said that the infection should not have reached the womb and any pups would be ok. 
We then had her scanned day 35, showed nothing, another scan week later (better scanner) showed nothing........
She would have been due any day now, so im keeping an extra eye on her just incase of any surprises

We will also be using anti-biotics prior to mating next time
its really disappointing, especially for people who actually put alot of time and effort into matching up the right dogs. Took me 2 years to choose a stud dog!

Hope you have better luck next time


----------



## braunsk9 (May 7, 2010)

I am going to use antibiotics before I breed her this fall. I did not see any discharge at all that is what led me to believe that something was not right at 5 weeks pregnant. I saw the puppies at 30 days and then at 41 days we only saw 2 then after that nothing. You are right after so much planning and you do all the health checks and getting obedience titles and several people on the waiting list and some with deposits it stinks...But hopefully next time she will take. I am using my male with another female next month so we will see what happens with that breeding. Her last litter she produced 6 puppies. 

Good luck with your breeding next time.


----------

